

Show HN: Newborn Startups, a place to show off your project/startup - tristanojbacon
http://startuplist.org/

======
Immortalin
Cool, I will be submitting my startup to this too? BTW, is there a cost for
submitting or is this completely free? What's the profit model and privacy
policy?

~~~
tristanojbacon
I look forward to it! Startup submissions are completely free. There is an
option to have your startup featured, where it appears at the bottom of each
page in the same format as the startup boxes on the homepage.

Our privacy policy is fairly straightforward, and I'll be adding a page for
that soon. We don't use an account system, so we don't need any personal
details aside from your name and email, and we don't use your email address
for anything, unless you opt-in to our Weekly Newborns newsletter.

~~~
Nebyl
Nice Work and nice design (works perfectly on my phone), I still do have a
question: what is the added value from your competitors like angel.co for
example?

~~~
tristanojbacon
Thanks! That's an interesting question, and one that I've only started to
address for myself quite recently.

This originally started out as a hobby project (I was a freelance web
developer, but I'm now working as an IT Director at a startup I helped co-
found a few years back, so I want to keep my web development active), but it's
done better than I thought it would. I'm getting 3-5 submissions a day, and so
I've decided to put more effort into it and figure out how to differentiate it
from the likes of angel.co and other similar sites.

Angel.co, for example, is geared more towards raising funding from syndicate
investors, and acting as a mini news outlet for that startup. Newborn, on the
other hand, presents the startup, and gives enough information to allow the
reader to decide whether or not they wish to visit their website, or download
their app. Rather than trying to keep the reader on Newborn for as long as
possible by having all the information there, I want to, in sense, hand over
that reader to the startup, and allow them to finish the conversion process.
It's their startup, after all!

So in essence, Newborn's added value is that is showcases startup at their
early stages, gives the reader the information they need to make a decision
(as to whether they'll find out more), and then let them do what they want.

